# thumbnails and pumilio



## PoisonFrog (Jan 27, 2012)

I know that this is an extreme noob question, but are thumbnails and pumilio considered more difficult than dendrobates because of the difficulty of breeding? Or is pumilio more delicate than larger darts?

Thanks


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Pumilio are considered more difficult because of the nature of their young rearing and he needs for microfauna and perfect dietary supplementation. 
Thumbnails are just smaller and so quicker and more delicate than the larger dendrobates. Microfauna is still a must if you want to tank rear young.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

Pumilio and thumbs can be difficult to breed, depending on species and/or morph. Adults, imle, are generally hardy, but froglets are tiny and fairly delicate, especially with some of the smaller frogs. My pumilio are pretty tough little cookies, but i got them as subadults. So far, the few thumb morphs I keep have been fairly trouble free, but, then again, I only have "easy" thumbs. Like I said though, it's the froglet stage that's more difficult.


----------



## CAPTAIN RON (Mar 29, 2010)

If your new to keeping pdf's and want to keep thumbs/pumilio there is a few that are very easy to keep/breed. I find that most types of imitators can be kept easily and if set-up properly,fed well with vitamin/calcium dusted foods should eventualy breed for you if proper m/f ratio is being kept. Pumilio species can be kept (captive-bred is best) ,some are very small,and some are mid sized. IMO the easier ones to keep are the mid size to larger varieties are your best bet ( eldorados, bastimentos are a few that come to mind ). Most pums probably do best in pairs. Most pdf's whether thumbs or larger species can be bred if properly kept based on their needs,some are more prolific than others.


----------



## PoisonFrog (Jan 27, 2012)

frogparty said:


> Pumilio are considered more difficult because of the nature of their young rearing and he needs for microfauna and perfect dietary supplementation.
> Thumbnails are just smaller and so quicker and more delicate than the larger dendrobates. Microfauna is still a must if you want to tank rear young.


Do you mean the adults need the microfauna and perfect supplementation?

Are imitators okay for first dart frogs? I've heard that they are pretty hardy. I have been maintaining reef tanks for quite a while, so there is my experience background.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Adults and young both really benefit from microfauna. Adults need perfect supplementation to produce good eggs and nutritious feeder eggs. Young need the same quality of supplementation to mature without calcium or vitamin Deficiencies. The addition of a clay substrate to provide necessary minerals is also a great way to boost the overall quality of the ecosystem you are providing


----------



## PoisonFrog (Jan 27, 2012)

What's the clay substrate recipe that has worked for you?


----------

